# Comment insérer un lien HTML avec MAIL ?



## iBruno (7 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous !
Je cherche à insérer un lien HTML avec le logiciel MAIL (Apple).
Lorsque je souhaite utiliser cette option "Editon" puis "Coller HTML" cette option est grisée, je ne peux donc m'en servir ?
Que faut-il faire ? 

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Mars 2006)

Salut, 
J'ai pas mon ordi à coté mais de mémoire : tu tappes ton texte, le sélectionne, ctrl + clic et modifier le lien HTLM


----------



## iBruno (7 Mars 2006)

Au fait j'ai la version 2.0.7


----------



## iBruno (7 Mars 2006)

Salut ! 

Non, ça ne marche pas !


----------



## Bilbo (7 Mars 2006)

Yasakin a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> 
> Non, ça ne marche pas !


Si, si. Mais il y a un bug. Il faut absolument être au format RTF. Jette un coup d'il dans le menu format quand tu rédiges ton message, tu y trouveras sans doute la commande "Convertir au format RTF".

À+


----------



## iBruno (7 Mars 2006)

Oui, oui je suis bien au format RTF.
Et ça ne fonctionne pas, avec laz commande ctrl+clic aucune possibilité de passer en code HTML.

Attention je ne parle pas de l'option "Ajouter un hyper lien" mais bien de passer en HTML !


----------



## iBruno (7 Mars 2006)

...et pourquoi l'option "coller comme HTML" existe sur Mail, sans avoir la possibilité de s'en servir ?


----------



## Bilbo (7 Mars 2006)

Yasakin a dit:
			
		

> Attention je ne parle pas de l'option "Ajouter un hyper lien" mais bien de passer en HTML !


Ah ben non, pour ça, il faut passer à Thunderbird (par exemple).

À+


----------



## iBruno (7 Mars 2006)

Au non !!! ...

Netscape le fais également très bien, mais je re-pose la question, quel interêt de mettre une option non utilisable sur un logiciel ?


----------



## Bilbo (7 Mars 2006)

Yasakin a dit:
			
		

> Au non !!! ...
> 
> Netscape le fais également très bien, mais je re-pose la question, quel interêt de mettre une option non utilisable sur un logiciel ?


Si tu veux mettre une URL, tu peux le faire et ça marche très bien. Je ne vois pas où est l'aspect inutilisable. 

À+


----------



## iBruno (7 Mars 2006)

Mettre un lien html c'est effectivement facile !
Faire que ce lien soit reçu comme une création et non des codes html, sur Mail je n'y arrive pas .


----------



## Bilbo (7 Mars 2006)

Yasakin a dit:
			
		

> Mettre un lien html c'est effectivement facile !
> Faire que ce lien soit reçu comme une création et non des codes html, sur Mail je n'y arrive pas .


Huh ? 

À+


----------



## iBruno (7 Mars 2006)

Regarde bien bilbo dans Mail ..."EDITION" ...*"COLLER COMME HTML" *comment fais-tu pour utiliser cette option ?

Merci


----------



## Bilbo (7 Mars 2006)

Yasakin a dit:
			
		

> Regarde bien bilbo dans Mail ..."EDITION" ...*"COLLER COMME HTML" *comment fais-tu pour utiliser cette option ?
> 
> Merci


Ah ben ouais, j'avais pas vu.  Il y en a qui se sont déjà cassé la tête sur le sujet. Et au vu de cet article (on lit ce qu'il dit à propos du RTF et du HTML) je crois que je vais continuer à utiliser Thunderbird quand j'ai besoin d'envoyer un lien.

À+

P.S. : chandler_jf tu me rends mon coup de boule s'te plaît. En fait ton truc ne me sert à rien.


----------



## ficelle (7 Mars 2006)

Yasakin a dit:
			
		

> Regarde bien bilbo dans Mail ..."EDITION" ...*"COLLER COMME HTML" *comment fais-tu pour utiliser cette option ?
> 
> Merci



cette option sert à coller du html que tu as copié au préalable sur une page web ou dans un éditeur html, et ça marche....


----------



## iBruno (7 Mars 2006)

Comment ?


----------



## iBruno (7 Mars 2006)

@ficelle: tu fais comment !  ..je n'y arrive pas ?


----------



## Bilbo (7 Mars 2006)

Yasakin a dit:
			
		

> @ficelle: tu fais comment !  ..je n'y arrive pas ?


Ben tu lis le fil de Macbidouille que je t'ai donné. 

À+


----------



## iBruno (7 Mars 2006)

Heuuuu, bon merci quand même ! :rose:


----------



## ficelle (7 Mars 2006)

Yasakin a dit:
			
		

> @ficelle: tu fais comment !  ..je n'y arrive pas ?




bah.... copier, coller html!


----------



## Bilbo (7 Mars 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> bah.... copier, coller html!


Si tu avais lu le fil de Macbidouille (je risque le ban là  ) tu saurais que ça ne marche qu'avec Safari. J'ai essayé avec Omniweb, nada. Manifestement, il n'y a que Safari qui trouve grâce aux yeux d'Apple Mail.

Cela dit, je ne suis pas convaincu de l'utilité de cette fonction.

À+


----------



## iBruno (7 Mars 2006)

C'est un gag ? 

Allez, je pense que personne ne me comprends !
Je souhaite envoyer un lien "html image" style :
*<img src="http://image" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" />*
avec MAIL.
Seulement si je fais un copier coller, le destinataire reçoit le texte *<img src="http://image" a etc...*
Alors que moi, je souhaite que l'image apparaisse "Seulement" !
En passant par le logiciel email de Netscape c'est simple comme bonjour, je fais "insérer HTML" je colle le lien et c'est bon !

...et dans mail ??? l'option "insérer HTML" ne fonctionne pas ..."POURQUOI" ???


----------



## iBruno (7 Mars 2006)

Faut-il que je ré-installe MAIL ?
C'est un peu comme l'option "indésirable" ça ne fonctionne absolument pas !?


----------



## ficelle (7 Mars 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Si tu avais lu le fil de Macbidouille (je risque le ban là  ) tu saurais que ça ne marche qu'avec Safari. J'ai essayé avec Omniweb, nada. Manifestement, il n'y a que Safari qui trouve grâce aux yeux d'Apple Mail.
> 
> Cela dit, je ne suis pas convaincu de l'utilité de cette fonction.
> 
> À+




efectivement, ça ne marche pas... donc, il faut creer la page html dans dream, nvu ou n'importe quel editeur de texte... l'ouvrir dans safari, copier et coller...

mais c'est vrai que le mail en html n'est plus vraiment un mail...


----------



## MacMadam (7 Mars 2006)

Yasakin a dit:
			
		

> Faut-il que je ré-installe MAIL ?
> C'est un peu comme l'option "indésirable" ça ne fonctionne absolument pas !?



Je ne crois pas que ré-installer Mail t'aide à quoi que ce soit. Les balises IMG ne sont sans doute pas supportées par Mail qui n'a jamais favorisé le HTML, sous prétexte e.a. que la légèreté de l'e-mail primait.


----------



## iBruno (7 Mars 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> efectivement, ça ne marche pas... donc, il faut creer la page html dans dream, nvu ou n'importe quel editeur de texte... l'ouvrir dans safari, copier et coller...
> 
> mais c'est vrai que le mail en html n'est plus vraiment un mail...




Ahaaa ! merci ! :rateau:

Donc, cette option est un gros bug Apple ?


----------



## iBruno (7 Mars 2006)

Bon, je n'ai plus qu'a installer Thunderbird est supprimer MAIL.
Tant d'options qui ne fonctionne pas c'est un peu triste pour une messagerie !


----------



## Bilbo (7 Mars 2006)

Yasakin a dit:
			
		

> Ahaaa ! merci ! :rateau:
> 
> Donc, cette option est un gros bug Apple ?


Et si tu relisais ça. 

À+


----------



## MacMadam (7 Mars 2006)

Ca donne mal à la tête, ce thread


----------



## Bilbo (7 Mars 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Ca donne mal à la tête, ce thread


Ben faut dire que le Yasakin est un coriace. Il dit que ça ne marche pas, on dit qu'on est d'accord, on lui donne même une solution et lui il revient à la charge avec des trucs du genre "heuuuuu je n'ai pas lu le mode d'emploi, mais pourquoi ça ne marche pas ?". Évidemment, ça complique. 

À+


----------



## iBruno (7 Mars 2006)

ok ok ! 
C'est plutot : je cherche une solution, les réponses fusent (merci) mais à coté ! 
Ensuite d'autres réponses affirment que ça fonctionne ??? ...Puis (et longtemps après, enfin) ...  *"effectivement, ça ne marche pas" ...

*Alors, je décide de récupérer la première idée (Thunderbird)! ...qui certes est la bonne, mais ne répondez pas à ma question ! (de la chance !) ha ha ha


----------



## iBruno (7 Mars 2006)

Allez, pour ceux qui ont la migraine facile ! 

Sur le site Apple, ils disent bien *"Composition des messages en HTML.Composez de nouveaux messages au format HTML"

LIEN : http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/features/mail/



Intox ?:love:
*


----------



## Bilbo (7 Mars 2006)

Yasakin a dit:
			
		

> *"Intox ?:love:
> *


Ben non, ficelle t'a même donné le mode d'emploi.  Je ne suis pas sûr que coriace soit l'adjectif qui te convient après réflexion. :rateau:





À+


----------



## MacMadam (7 Mars 2006)

Yasakin a dit:
			
		

> Sur le site Apple, ils disent bien *"Composition des messages en HTML.Composez de nouveaux messages au format HTML"
> http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/features/mail/
> Intox ?
> *



Pas du tout, mais fastidieux (voir intervention de Kisco) 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=95434


----------



## Bilbo (7 Mars 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout, mais fastidieux (voir intervention de Kisco)
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=95434


Ah, parce qu'en plus Yasakin n'a pas fait une recherche !  Mais qu'on le bannisse. 

  

À+


----------



## iBruno (7 Mars 2006)

La question est : INTOX ?

*
Pas du tout* et  *Ben non...   *Ah bon ! 

Merci quand même.


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Mars 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : chandler_jf tu me rends mon coup de boule s'te plaît. En fait ton truc ne me sert à rien.



 
oui mais j'ai enrichi ta culture ... ce qui n'a pas de valeur ... ou plutôt une valeur inestimable.  
En plus ce que je t'ai dit, se ressort très bien en soirée ou un dîner en famille.


----------



## Bilbo (7 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> oui mais j'ai enrichi ta culture ... ce qui n'a pas de valeur ... ou plutôt une valeur inestimable.


Ben avant, je ne savais pas et je ne l'utilisais pas. Maintenant, je sais et je ne l'utilise toujours pas. J'en conclue que nous n'avons pas le même sens des valeurs. 



			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> En plus ce que je t'ai dit, se ressort très bien en soirée ou un dîner en famille.


Ben là, comme ça, je viens de me prendre une gamelle. Ça doit être une question de ton. 



À+


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Mars 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ben avant, je ne savais pas et je ne l'utilisais pas. Maintenant, je sais et je ne l'utilise toujours pas. J'en conclue que nous n'avons pas le même sens des valeurs.



Oui ... j'aime me cultiver d'inutile ... on trouve croise toujours des personnes qui trouvent ça intéressant .. Garde cette fonction dans un coin de ta mémoire ... tu pourras dépanner quelqu'un un de ces jours. 



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ben là, comme ça, je viens de me prendre une gamelle. Ça doit être une question de ton.
> 
> 
> 
> À+



Non non c'est pas une question de ton 
Mais une question de *TALENT*   
Un jour je t'expliquerai les bases :love: :love: :love:


----------

